# Flashing EDC light on Iveco



## christine48 (23 September 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had had a problem with EDC unit on an Iveco. 
It is a 2002  model which has only done 34000Km from now. 
Last week the EDC light started flashing. I switched off the engine but then it wouldn't re start, totally dead. Breakdown mechanic came out and rigged it up to a computer which said there was an open circuit on the starter motor and we probably needed a new one. 
He managed to bypass something and started it and we got home in limp mode ( no turbo) 
Our mechanic fitted a new starter motor, still won't start. 2 electricians have checked it through but are baffled.
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## popsdosh (23 September 2013)

Maybe the EDC needs ressetting on computer. More likely it was never the starter motor in the first place and something in the fuel system. Error codes are never an exact science.


----------



## dieseldog (23 September 2013)

My lorry had an intermittent starting fault and they traced it back to the EDC which was replaced, always started since then, but the light came on after too and that was something to do with the brakes.  If I used the exhaust brake they stayed on until I turned the engine off - all a bit weird, so it went back on the computer and they sorted it all out.


----------



## christine48 (23 September 2013)

It has always started first time. The EDC & ABS lights had been coming on intermittently, but we kept taking it back to our usual mechanic who said they all did that. 
I'm hoping it does just need resetting, a new EDC sounds expensive.
Thank you


----------



## Jnhuk (24 September 2013)

Maybe worth taking it to an Iveco garage. Friend on here did that recently with an intermittent fault that normal mechanic couldn't locate.

Do you know what the error codes are?


----------



## ArcticFox (25 September 2013)

I have just had a problem with my EDC!


lorry is a 52 IVECO.  no idea of its miles but if yours are only 34k mine has much more than that! 

anyway, EDC light used to come on occasionally then go off again after a few seconds, no change to lorry way of going and mechanic couldn't locate it.  then the light came on and limp mode came on - on the way to Burgham in May - took lorry home and mechanic still couldn't find fault as it drove perfectly with him. He said it was an intermittent fault and until he could find it we couldn't do anything. 

Anyway, the light and limp mode came on and off again occasionally over the season, still no idea why.  so last week took it to an iveco garage to have diagnostics plugged in. 

They called me to say the diagnostics had shown the starter had faulted 77 times!!  I said that the lorry had NEVER had a problem starting - it was always perfect.  

Anyway they looked and found ALL of the wiring under the dashboard had worn and was short circuiting so it was chucking up these faults and putting limp mode on etc.  Replacement of the wiring loom done and now its........... perfect!! They took her for a drive, plugged her back in and no faults  yay! 

Not that yours needs that but thats what is wrong with mine. They told me she is a lovely truck to drive too which made my day  sad aren't i!


----------



## dieseldog (29 September 2013)

Check your lorries aren't affected by this recall

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/apps/rec...631C3300256E3F003CDB87&freeText=Blank&tx=VOSA

They should fix it for free if it is, not sure if there is a time limit on them


----------



## popsdosh (29 September 2013)

unlikely as there are only 47 lorries affected by recall and all 11 tonners


----------



## christine48 (30 September 2013)

We took it to the Iveco dealer. They spent 2 days on it, thought it was a major wiring problem initially. Eventually decided it was the EDU, which wasn't in stock so had to be ordered. When it is fitted it then has to be calibrated via a link to Italy.
Hopefully it will then be sorted. To be fair to them they have hardly charged any labour which is a relief as it will beat least 3 days worth.


----------



## christine48 (30 September 2013)

Arctic Fox
I googled EDC faults on Ivecos and apparently there seem to be a lot of problems on 2000  to 2004 models.


----------



## popsdosh (30 September 2013)

christine48 said:



			We took it to the Iveco dealer. They spent 2 days on it, thought it was a major wiring problem initially. Eventually decided it was the EDU, which wasn't in stock so had to be ordered. When it is fitted it then has to be calibrated via a link to Italy.
Hopefully it will then be sorted. To be fair to them they have hardly charged any labour which is a relief as it will beat least 3 days worth.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still paying for the starter motor that was not at fault???
 Wiring issues are very common and show up odd fault codes that have no relevance to the problem hence why your main agent looked there first .To be fair to Iveco, Dafs also have similar issues at this age as they both went to electronic engine management at the same time due to emission standards.
When looking at chassis this age the first place I look is in the fuse compartment as many have had wiring bypassed so they dont show up errors!!!


----------



## christine48 (6 October 2013)

There was a fault with the solenoid on the starter motor.we now have a new EDU but when I drove it to Osberton this week we now have no limiter!!


----------

